# can you help me with d-link dwa-643

## soonondop

Hello.

I've bought dlink dwa-643 and i need help.

I didn't use to install wireless.

```
03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
```

kernel: 2.6.28-gentoo-r2 (i choose all options for wireless and atheros 5008)

what programs i must install? where i have to configure my settings.

thx. 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

soonondop,

Welcome to Gentoo.

Look at the Gentoo Handbook

----------

## ecroy

If 

```
iwconfig
```

 shows your wireless card then your kernel settings are probably ok.

Have a look at /etc/conf.d/net.example to see possible configuration options. If you have no idea where to start just consult the Gentoo handbook

----------

## soonondop

thx fellas  :Very Happy: ,  all what i did for this things - configure my 2.6.28 kernel and wpa_supplicant.

now i've a problem:

how i can UP my card with out rebooting

what service i must restart (mount,dbus?)

 :Question: 

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, for that, can you post this :

```

# rc-update show

# cd /etc/init.d/ && ls -la

```

----------

## soonondop

```
# rc-update show

                 fsck |                 boot                          

               sysctl |                 boot                          

                  xdm |                 boot                          

                 root |                 boot                          

                 udev |                      sysinit                  

            savecache |        shutdown                               

             cpufreqd |                              default          

                 mtab |                 boot                          

                dmesg |                      sysinit                  

                acpid |                              default          

                local |                              default nonetwork

           localmount |                 boot                          

             net.eth0 |                              default          

                devfs |                      sysinit                  

                 swap |                 boot                          

            alsasound |                 boot                          

               procfs |                 boot                          

             netmount |                              default          

              dmcrypt |                 boot                          

               net.lo |                 boot                          

              hwclock |                 boot                          

             bootmisc |                 boot                          

             hostname |                 boot                          

              modules |                 boot                          

        device-mapper |                 boot                          

              keymaps |                 boot                          

             iptables |                              default          

            killprocs |        shutdown                               

           vixie-cron |                              default          

              urandom |                 boot                          

             mount-ro |        shutdown                               

         termencoding |                 boot                          

            syslog-ng |                              default          

          consolefont |                 boot                          

                 hald |                              default     
```

```
# cd /etc/init.d/ && ls -la 

итого 372

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Мар 15 18:01 .

drwxr-xr-x 88 root root  4096 Мар 18 11:35 ..

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   811 Янв 15 02:50 acpid

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  6557 Янв 28 16:49 alsasound

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   451 Янв 19 23:39 avahi-daemon

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   445 Янв 19 23:39 avahi-dnsconfd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   653 Янв 20 02:33 bittorrent-tracker

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3505 Мар 11 18:53 bootmisc

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1767 Мар 11 18:59 consolefont

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   540 Фев 18 01:21 consolekit

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   914 Мар  9 22:01 cpufreqd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   986 Мар  9 21:58 cpufrequtils

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1729 Янв 12 13:06 crypto-loop

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   294 Янв 24 01:19 cupsd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1152 Янв 11 03:09 dbus

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    21 Янв 10 08:12 depscan.sh -> ../../sbin/depscan.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   807 Мар 11 18:53 devfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   628 Янв 10 22:01 device-mapper

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   458 Янв 14 00:20 dhcdbd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1989 Фев 24 21:57 dhcpd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   736 Фев 24 21:57 dhcrelay

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   660 Фев 22 17:06 dmcrypt

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   320 Мар 11 18:59 dmesg

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   547 Янв 10 22:01 dmeventd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   726 Янв 18 10:19 fancontrol

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2168 Мар 11 18:59 fsck

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    24 Мар 11 18:59 functions.sh -> //lib/rc/sh/functions.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   741 Янв 12 18:29 git-daemon

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   951 Янв 23 10:36 gpm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1111 Мар 10 02:18 hald

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   547 Янв 18 10:04 hddtemp

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  3407 Мар  7 00:17 hdparm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   377 Мар 11 18:59 hostname

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1076 Фев 12 14:20 hotplug

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   464 Янв 14 07:54 hsqldb

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2730 Мар 11 18:59 hwclock

-rwxr-xr-x  2 root root  2570 Фев 14 14:51 ip6tables

-rwxr-xr-x  2 root root  2570 Фев 14 14:51 iptables

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   655 Янв 12 01:40 isapnp

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1813 Мар 11 18:59 keymaps

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   389 Мар 11 18:59 killprocs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   749 Янв 18 10:17 kismet

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2457 Янв 18 10:19 lm_sensors

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   693 Мар 11 18:59 local

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1951 Мар 11 18:59 localmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1536 Мар 11 18:59 modules

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1013 Мар 11 18:59 mount-ro

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   739 Мар 11 18:59 mtab

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Фев 23 20:34 net.br0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Янв 10 08:12 net.eth0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    18 Янв 24 00:47 net.eth1 -> /etc/init.d/net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 15179 Мар 11 18:59 net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2074 Мар 11 18:59 netmount

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Фев 23 20:34 net.vbox0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root     6 Фев 23 20:34 net.vbox1 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    18 Мар 14 19:47 net.wlan1 -> /etc/init.d/net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   673 Мар 15 18:01 NetworkManager

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   746 Мар 15 18:01 NetworkManagerDispatcher

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1566 Мар  7 14:40 nscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   833 Янв 24 00:41 ntp-client

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   827 Янв 24 00:41 ntpd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   723 Мар 11 18:59 numlock

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1871 Фев  7 01:38 pciparm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   485 Янв 18 01:35 pcscd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   745 Мар  7 11:47 privoxy

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1919 Мар 11 18:59 procfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   649 Янв 16 04:56 pulseaudio

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 Янв 18 06:09 pydoc-2.4

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   666 Фев 14 14:59 pydoc-2.5

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   304 Фев 22 17:16 reboot.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   592 Мар 11 18:59 root

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   558 Фев 14 14:41 rsyncd

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    23 Янв 10 08:12 runscript.sh -> ../../sbin/runscript.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   623 Мар 11 18:53 savecache

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   385 Фев 22 17:16 shutdown.sh

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   764 Янв 18 06:08 snort

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2114 Фев 18 01:07 sshd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   817 Фев 18 01:02 svnserve

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   601 Мар 11 18:59 swap

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   452 Мар 10 04:39 syndaemon

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   376 Мар 11 18:59 sysctl

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1301 Мар 11 18:59 sysfs

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1894 Янв 27 21:59 syslog-ng

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   765 Мар 11 18:59 termencoding

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   477 Янв 25 18:10 timidity

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1549 Мар  7 11:45 tor

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   545 Янв 20 01:05 twistd

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  4735 Фев 28 20:07 udev

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2579 Фев 28 20:07 udev-dev-tarball

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  2491 Фев 28 20:07 udev-mount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   508 Фев 28 20:07 udev-postmount

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   947 Мар 11 18:59 urandom

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  1463 Фев 23 19:45 virtualbox-guest-additions

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   530 Янв 10 10:28 vixie-cron

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  5210 Фев 22 13:48 xdm

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root   814 Янв 18 05:11 xinetd

```

----------

## soonondop

```
localhost init.d # /etc/init.d/net.wlan1 restart

* Bringing down interface wlan1

*   Stopping wpa_cli on wlan1...                                                       [ ok ]

*   Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan1...                                            [ ok ]

* Bringing up interface wlan1

*   Changing MAC address of wlan1...                                               [ ok ]

*     changed to 00:1D:70:97:F4:D5

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan1...                                              [ ok ]

*   Starting wpa_cli on wlan1...                                                         [ ok ]

*   Backgrounding ......

* WARNING: net.wlan1 has started, but is inactive
```

```
localhost init.d # /etc/init.d/net.wlan1 restart

* Bringing down interface wlan1

*   Stopping wpa_cli on wlan1...                                                         [ ok ]

*   Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan1...                                              [ ok ]

* Bringing up interface wlan1

*   Changing MAC address of wlan1...                                                 [ ok ]

*     changed to 00:1D:70:97:F4:D5

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Input/output error

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan1...

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Input/output error

Could not set interface 'wlan1' UP                                                       [ ok ]

*   Starting wpa_cli on wlan1...                                                           [ ok ]

*   Backgrounding ......

* WARNING: net.wlan1 has started, but is inactive

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this file : 

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

Wlan1 is weird...

----------

## soonondop

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```
# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x1713 (tg3)[code]

SUBSYSTEM=="net", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x4315 (ndiswrapper)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"

[/code]

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x4315 (wl)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth1"

# PCI device 0x168c:0x0024 (ndiswrapper)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan1"

```

i removed ndiswrapper 1 month ago  :Mad: 

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you edit this file and remove all the lines :

```

# echo "" > /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

```

After that, reboot your box and post this :

```

# cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

```

----------

## soonondop

$ cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

```
# This file was automatically generated by the /lib/udev/write_net_rules

# program run by the persistent-net-generator.rules rules file.

#

# You can modify it, as long as you keep each rule on a single line.

# PCI device 0x14e4:0x1713 (tg3)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"

# PCI device 0x168c:0x0024 (ath9k)

SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"

```

my card is out, but lspci said 

```
03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter (rev ff)
```

connect my card

```
03:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
```

----------

## d2_racing

Ok now your lan card is properly detected.

----------

## d2_racing

Now run this :

```

# rm /etc/init.d/net.wlan1

```

After that run this :

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

# iwconfig

# ifconfig -a

# wpa_cli status

```

----------

## soonondop

tnx, but my problem is :

if i change the card (connect/disconnect) i've seen this:

# sudo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart 

```

* Bringing down interface wlan0

*   Stopping wpa_cli on wlan0...                                   [ ok ]

*   Stopping wpa_supplicant on wlan0...                        [ ok ]

* Bringing up interface wlan0

*   Changing MAC address of wlan0...                          [ ok ]

*     changed to 00:D6:9D:9D:D9:D6

RTNETLINK answers: Input/output error

*   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0...

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Input/output error 

Could not set interface 'wlan0' UP                                 [ ok ]

*   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0...                                     [ ok ]

*   Backgrounding ......

* WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

```

# ifconfig wlan0 up

```
RTNETLINK answers: Input/output error

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Input/output erro
```

and i can't UP my card without reboot.

i need to know how i can UP my card with out rebooting. ()

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# lsmod

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

```

----------

## soonondop

if i disconnect my card gentoo has thought what the card is ready and ON 

$ lsmod 

```
Module                  Size  Used by

snd_mixer_oss          12800  0 

vboxnetflt             64776  0 

vboxdrv                86568  1 vboxnetflt
```

$ sudo ifconfig -a

```

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx-6C-6F-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

$ sudo iwconfig

```
wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:""  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Tx-Power=27 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

----------

